# difference btw cosequin DS and Synovi G3



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

I have ordered both-Dr. Sherman has Britain on the Synovi G3, but I used to have Whistler (11) on the Cosequin-
Is there value in giving both? Or do they cross over too much? 
Which should I give my young dogs?
Or does it matter?
Thanks!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

D Osborn said:


> I have ordered both-Dr. Sherman has Britain on the Synovi G3, but I used to have Whistler (11) on the Cosequin-
> Is there value in giving both? Or do they cross over too much?
> Which should I give my young dogs?
> Or does it matter?
> Thanks!


My understanding is that Dr. Sherman has seen better results from use of Synovi G3 than with Cosequin DS.

Jeff


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Not sure of the differences but I'm sure EdA or another Vet could tell you what they are.

I have my dogs on Cosequin and Ebodolac. When the Ebodolac is gone I'll switch over to Adaqaun. I like the results as they show no signs of pain and one has jammed two of the last three weeks which he couldn't do when he was hurting.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

*Have any of you tried this? It's supposed to be the first FDA approved supplement for veterinary use.... I'm just wondering what your experience has been.... *


Dasuquin®









That’s right! We’ve gone back to the dogs, or to be more specific, the dogs’ joints! We’ve re-invented joint health support for dogs with Dasuquin®, now available ONLY at your veterinarian’s office.

Dasuquin goes above and beyond the traditional glucosamine/chondroitin sulfate products on the market. Dasuquin contains NMX 1000™ avocado/soybean unsaponifiables (ASU), formulated with FCHG49®* glucosamine and TRH122®* chondroitin sulfate. This sets Dasuquin apart from any other joint health supplement for dogs. And all in a tasty, easy to administer chewable tablet!

Dasuquin is also available in a formula with MSM (methylsulfonylmethane). Your veterinarian can advise you on which formula is best for your dog. 

Dasuquin is available only from your veterinarian. Contact us for more information.

If you are a veterinarian, we invite you to sign up for our vet portal to have access to more detailed information. Please <A href="http://www.nutramaxlabs.com/login/index.asp?sec=human">click here.
*Dasuquin® contains FCHG49® Glucosamine Hydrochloride, TRH122® Low Molecular Weight Sodium Chondroitin Sulfate, and NMX1000™ Avocado/Soybean Unsaponifiables, Nutramax Laboratories® veterinary-exclusive proprietary researched specifications. 

US Patent Number 6,797,289 and 5,587,363


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Dr Sherman TOLD me to keep Dooey on Synovi G3 after his rehab for the torn ACL. I saw no reason to question that advice. Dooey is doing just fine and running like a deer!
I also give him additional Glucosamine 1500mg & Chondroitin 1200mg once a day, with Dr Shermans OK.

I would suggest you follow his advice. Nothing but success here!


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Booty- is the adequan you are switching to the injections. My vet has suggested that I start giving my old gal an injection twice a week and I think the product is adequan.
She has been on Synovi G 3 for a couple years and it seems to have worked good until recently. I just don't think it is enough any longer.

Anyone have experience with this product?

Gene


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gene said:


> Booty- is the adequan you are switching to the injections.
> 
> Gene


Yes, it was recommended by a very well known Vet that has been competing Labs for many decades. He was also the one that did the surgery on my dog and also suggested the Cosequin. I'll have to ask him about Dasuguin and Adequan and if he thinks it would be good for my 17 month old that is severly dysplasic in one hip.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, this is as clear as mud.
Britain will stay on the Synovi G3, his problems relate to muscles, but Whistler's problems are more joint than muscle. He has taken tons of tumbles, and is his back and left hip hurt. Carbon broke a toe as a young dog, so his are joint and muscle.For Whistler I also have used Metacam, (he did himself in one day)but that I hope will be a last resort. I can't remember why I did not use Adequan, but have used it with success with horses. 
So back to my question-would there be any use in using both for Whis? Or any of the young dogs? Is one better for muscles than joints?
Thanks..


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been giving my dog Synovi for a year. The other day, she just stopped eating the chewables. So, I ordered another tub thinking they must have just messed up that batch. She spits out the new ones, too. WEIRD.


----------



## JoAnn Stancer (Oct 17, 2006)

d osborn,
Both products are joint supplements. Cosequin has been around for years and was one of the first products. Synovi G3 is a newer product that does the same thing. We sell Synovi G3 in our clinic because it was better formulated and cheaper than cosequin. I would not use both on the same animal, just waisting your money since they both do the same thing. You can use it on young or old dogs, it is basically a neutracitical product and will help out any age dog. 

Dasuquin is the newest product out there and they are having very good success with it also. 

There is another new product out there that is made by the same people who make synovi g3 called Phy Cox. It is basically synovi g3 with an added ingreatent that helps with reducing inflamation. For those older dogs that have inflamation of the joints that arn't bad enought for NSAIDS.


----------

